# Retrofitting S/C onto Frontier ?



## jhilb (Apr 6, 2005)

I have a 2004 Frontier, 3.3 V6.

I have a S/C from a 2003 Frontier, 3.3 V6 SC.

What else would I need to get the S/C from the 2003 retrofitted onto my 2004? I guess the better question is does anyone know the differences (other than the supercharger itself) between the S/C and the non-S/C?

Bigger injectors? Different computer program? Trans mods? Fuel pump bigger ?


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

likely larger injectors, definitely program, and I think the compression of the engine is different, meaning you're going to be more prone to detonation....so high octane gas will be a requirement as well as something like water injection or an aftercooler.

I'd say, if you can, try to get a centrifugal type blower that you could get an aftercooler for.......but what you're saying, I think, can be done. Don't quote me.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

jhilb said:


> I have a 2004 Frontier, 3.3 V6.
> 
> I have a S/C from a 2003 Frontier, 3.3 V6 SC.
> 
> ...


There is a post on http://www.xterraownersclub.com/forums.html that outlines the part #'s needed to do the conversion exactly. Search that forum for the post and it should outline what is involved in the install.


----------



## jhilb (Apr 6, 2005)

Thank you!




wes said:


> There is a post on http://www.xterraownersclub.com/forums.html that outlines the part #'s needed to do the conversion exactly. Search that forum for the post and it should outline what is involved in the install.


----------

